# Referendum For Constitutional Amendments Ruled Unconstitutional!



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

HUH?

This really speaks to how politics is played in Illinois, the Land Of Cheatin'.

http://politics.suntimes.com/article/springfield/mike-madigan-wins-court-battle-against-referendums/fri-06272014-1222pm

Two referendums for Illinois Constitutional Amendments to be put on the ballot come November have been ruled "unconstitutional"! The first was for Term Limits; the second to limit arbitrary redistricting.

How can a referendum for a constitutional amendment be ruled unconstitutional? Apparently, because the judge ruling on the case was the key. "Her [Judge Mary Mikva] father is Abner Mikva, the former Democratic congressman, federal judge and White House counsel to President Bill Clinton."

Hmmmm! Makes sense now.

Ralph

"Toto, I wish I was in Kansas...or any place else"


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Huh? Sadly we've come to expect that out of Chicago.....I mean Illinois


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

????? A constitutional provision ruled unconstitutional? How'd that ever fly? Sounds like my son trying to re-write the rules to battleship if he's losing.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

hillside hay said:


> ????? A constitutional provision ruled unconstitutional? How'd that ever fly? Sounds like my son trying to re-write the rules to battleship if he's losing.


This is the same state who brought us PBO.


----------

